# How to Cancel DRI Sampler within the cancellation period



## AndrewOhio (Dec 31, 2017)

We were staying at a 3 bedroom resort in Orlando for 7 nights during Christmas week that we bought on Ebay for $1100. We got sucked in by a $125 incentive to attend a sales pitch, and ended up buying 20,000 sampler points for $4000. The sales guy told us that our 3 bedroom apartment during Christmas week goes for 5500 points. In other words, we can stay at the same place at least three times for $4000. That's comes to about the same as what we paid on Ebay, so it sounded like a good deal. Plus we got a $75 tablet for free. The next morning, I had a nagging feeling that our main deciding factor (5500 points for 3 bedroom during Christmas week) was not written down anywhere. We went back and asked the same sales guy, and he assured us that our understanding was correct, and repeated that, yes, "your 3 bedroom unit during Christmas week is 5500 points". I expressed concern that we don't have this written down anywhere, and he said we will get everything in the mail in 2 weeks. So we went away thinking it was a pretty good deal. After returning home (to Ohio), I fired up the free tablet I got, and there was a pdf document of the Sampler program. I found that the 3 bedroom he said was 5500 points was actually 19,000 points. In other words, it was 4 times more expensive than what he told us and then confirmed the next day. There was no misunderstanding, or shady salesmanship here. It was a downright lie. We tried to call him from home, but he never returned the call. I had no idea that downright lying is now an accepted sales practice in timeshare. 

Luckily, we found a clause in the contract that says "You may cancel this contract without penalty or obligation within 10 calendar days after the date you sign this contract".... and it says we should send the cancellation notice to an address in Nevada.

I am only 5 days into this, so I am hoping I can still get out of this. My question is, what is the best way to make sure it goes smoothly? Is there a certain language or phrase that needs to be in the letter? Should I get a lawyer to draft the letter for me? How do I mail it so that there is no question of when and where it was sent? Should it be Fedex, or registered US Mail? Should I also contact my credit card company (Amex) and dispute the transaction? Lots of questions, but I have only 2 days to do this, due to the holidays and New Year, and their 10 days is based on calendar days, not business days. 

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Dec 31, 2017)

Sticky - How do I rescind (cancel) my timeshare purchase?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...)-my-timeshare-purchase?.189301/&share_type=t


----------



## NotShareWI (May 29, 2018)

I recently experienced a similar situation.  I sent in my cancellation.  A rep in the Orlando called me back days after I called with questions.  She mentioned the Vegas office received my fax on 5/18.  How long did it take for your credit card to reflect a credit from DRI for the initial charges?  She said it could take 14 - 20 days.  I am nervous as to whether they will do it in a timely fashion.  Albeit 14 - 20 days seems way too long and like added salt in the wounds after sitting in their office for 5 hours that day.


----------



## theo (May 29, 2018)

NotShareWI said:


> She mentioned the Vegas office received my fax on 5/18. .....She said it could take 14 - 20 days....14 - 20 days seems way too long and like added salt in the wounds after sitting in their office for 5 hours....



1. You're quite fortunate if a fax was actually accepted for a contract rescission. Many rescission instructions explicitly (and understandably, IMnsHO) require certified mail submission bearing original signatures, with faxes and / or emails being unacceptable.

2. It can lawfully take up to 45 days to issue a refund of your deposit. It may not take nearly that long, but lawfully could.

3. With no offense intended, it was your personal choice and decision to sit there and subject yourself to that miserable ordeal for *5 hours*. You could have (and probably should have) stood up and walked away *long* before then. I'm guessing that the "gifts" were not worth wasting those 5 hours of your life.


----------



## NotShareWI (May 29, 2018)

Thanks, theo.
I did also mail a letter too with the tablet return.  That arrived the Monday after the fax but was still sent and received within the 10 days.  The rep had called me that Sunday morning betwen, which was odd, as I left her that voicemail before dropping by the office in person when I waited hours for a call back.  Some information I was given by the sales pitch was off or wrong. After 2.5 hours of sitting thru the sales pitch, there were 2.5 hours to get the paperwork ready to sign.  By then I was hungry and tired.  You're right, I would have been smarter to have got up and left.  Why it took 2.5 more hours to get all my info together into an agreement is beyond me.  But at least I had enough sense to see the 10 day rescission clause and get out of it.


----------



## Kimberly Cor (Jun 4, 2018)

NotShareWI said:


> Thanks, theo.
> I did also mail a letter too with the tablet return.  That arrived the Monday after the fax but was still sent and received within the 10 days.  The rep had called me that Sunday morning betwen, which was odd, as I left her that voicemail before dropping by the office in person when I waited hours for a call back.  Some information I was given by the sales pitch was off or wrong. After 2.5 hours of sitting thru the sales pitch, there were 2.5 hours to get the paperwork ready to sign.  By then I was hungry and tired.  You're right, I would have been smarter to have got up and left.  Why it took 2.5 more hours to get all my info together into an agreement is beyond me.  But at least I had enough sense to see the 10 day rescission clause and get out of it.



Hello, were you able to get everything resolved and have your money refunded? I dumbly fell into the trap 2 days ago and have been researching how to cancel everything including the credit card I got with them. I would really appreciate your input.

-Kim


----------



## NotShareWI (Jun 4, 2018)

Kim, I do not have everything resolved quite yet.  But I did send a cancellation later with tracking proof.  I am watching for the credits, which should occur.

Here is a link that may help you draft a letter to rescind.  Check the applicable state's rescission period.  You must send the cancellation prior to the end of that period...  Calendar days, i.e. Saturday and Sunday already counted.  https://www.sample-resignation-lett...imeshare-cancellation-letter-with-sample.html


----------



## NotShareWI (Jun 4, 2018)

Actually part of my credit has been applied thus far.  I put it on 2 different credit cards, and I see that the one has been credited back thus far.  That was after 13 days.  My credit card just did not reflect the refund for 4 more days.


----------



## Kimberly Cor (Jul 24, 2018)

NotShareWI said:


> Actually part of my credit has been applied thus far.  I put it on 2 different credit cards, and I see that the one has been credited back thus far.  That was after 13 days.  My credit card just did not reflect the refund for 4 more days.



I wanted to thank you for all the information you provided me. I was able to get a full refund with the example letter you shared and haven’t had to deal with any issues.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2018)

so very happy to hear!


----------

